# "En Larmes" label - source?



## rmm (Jun 14, 2007)

I have been doing a few web searches looking for a music store that sells "En Larmes" recordings.

I am trying to buy a Bruckner 8 live recording made in 2004 and apparently only available on En Larmes ELS-05-630.

I am not familiar with this label at all, and would be appreciative of any suggestions of online sources that may stock a good range of them.

I am also intrigued by the suggestion, on one web site, that some En Larmes recordings are "bootlegs". Does the term "bootleg" mean the recording was made by an audience member with a recorder in his pocket (ie. low quality), or that a concert broadcast was recorded (potentially good quality), or other?

Regards
rmm


----------

